# 1C

## Katerina.

,        




    .      ,  ""   
:
     . 
     ?    ,  .  .     .    ?
         -    .       -           ,     ?

                 ?

----------


## Katerina.

,

----------


## .

,   ,     ! 

,      1,   1  ,  62 .

----------


## Katerina.

> ,   ,     ! 
> 
> ,      1,   1  ,  62 .


   62,    62,  60 .

   1? 1   41 71 -  ?       "".
     ""   60 .

         ""   41-71.  60 .      . 1   ?

----------


## .

> 1   41 71 -  ?


      1.       60 ,     .    




> 1   ?


     ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## Katerina.

> 1.       60 ,     .    
> 
>      ,   ?


     60 ,      ?
   ,       ""     4171.     60 ?     ?  
      "",   60 .     .
      ,     1.   ,    -       

 :          60?    .

----------


## .

> 60 ,      ?


         ?    ,        ?




> 60 ?     ?


       ,    ,     60 

   ,   ,    ?    ,        60-71, 41-60.          60 .   -  ,     60 ?      41 ,       60 ?




> 41/10, 71          ?


    ,   .       .

----------


## Katerina.

> ,


  .
   ,     ,     .      .         ,   ,       .

:          "", 60      ? 
     - ,  ,  ,   41/10, 71           ?      ""   ? 

.

----------


## Katerina.

> ?    ,        ?
> 
>        ,    ,     60 
> 
>    ,   ,    ?    ,        60-71, 41-60.          60 .   -  ,     60 ?




7150
 ,  
4171

    60 ?    1   ? 
    ,    60 -       4171?    .        1       .

  ,     ,   . 
 .   ,   -  ,   (    ).         . 
  , / .    . 
      6071,    ""   .  41 .

----------


## .

> 60 ?    1   ?


  :Smilie:        60 ,    ,       . 



> 4171?


       -    ,    . 



> 


   .

    .   76   ,  .   ,    
    ,    .         .   ,     .     1   ,        .




> 6071,    ""   .  41 .


 ,         41-60

       ,      ,        41 ?        ,     ?   1000 ,     900  1100 ?   60      .

----------


## Katerina.

> 60 ,    ,       . 
>        -    ,    . 
>    .
> 
>     .   76   ,  .   ,    
>     ,    .         .   ,     .     1   ,        .
> 
>  ,         41-60
> 
>        ,      ,        41 ?        ,     ?   1000 ,     900  1100 ?   60      .


    :    ,     .      20 . 
      -        4171.
   ,    -      ?     ? 

  ,   45     .           ""   "", ..            ,   .  

        :
         ,  ()  -     .    ""   -    . 
   -     4160       "" 6071  
      :     ,            ?


    ,      ,  "  " . ,      " ",  ,     ,     .

----------

*Katerina.*,       .         41-71.      60-71..     .                    .       .

----------

*Katerina.*,          .      .   ?   .     ..      ..

----------


## .

> :    ,     .


.      ? -      60 ?        ?




> -        4171.


    ,     .   . Ÿ .   -   .      ,    ,      .        .

  ,    ,  **  . 

     ,      ,         71  ?  ?       60 ,      ,     ,   60   41?

----------

,    ,    ,         
  ,   
  ,     .    ,    
        .       .        .         ,       .      .

----------


## Katerina.

> .      ? -      60 ?        ?
> 
>     ,     .   . Ÿ .   -   .      ,    ,      .        .
> 
>   ,    ,  **  . 
> 
>      ,      ,         71  ?  ?       60 ,      ,     ,   60   41?


.,  :

   ,       ?    

          ,     ,  ,     .  -  ,    -    ,   ?
      ,        ,       ,      . 
        ,        ,           .      ,      .

 ,      ""  6071,   ""  4171. 
     ?  
    ,       .  
      :    ,     .    -  .     -   ,     .

, .     ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ,     .


.       .           ,  ?        41-71. .     ,     

  ,      .  .  ,   ?      .  1  ,     ,      




> -   ,     .


    -    ,       ,    ?   ,      .      ?    ,       
      60  .    ,     ?   60   -  ?      ,    ? 

     ,   -     60 ,          ?         60 .        ?  

   41     1  ?     ,     ?

----------

*Katerina.*,     .  ..     41-71.  41-60.60-71.   .   ..         ..            .

----------


## Katerina.

> .       .           ,  ?        41-71. .     ,     
> 
>   ,      .  .  ,   ?      .  1  ,     ,      
> 
>     -    ,       ,    ?   ,      .      ?    ,       
>       60  .    ,     ?   60   -  ?      ,    ? 
> 
>      ,   -     60 ,          ?         60 .        ?  
> 
>    41     1  ?     ,     ?


   :60    45-. 

  60      ,   .         .     ,   .    /           .           60 . 
 ,   ,    ????      . 
   , ,    . 
.,   ,  ,     ,    .  ,      ?   ,   -   ,       ,    ,    ,     .       ,    ,   -  ,  ,  ,                  "",      .  -  ,         ,    .  ,      .
   ,  ?    ,    ,   .

  ,   .

----------


## Katerina.

> *Katerina.*,     .  ..     41-71.  41-60.60-71.   .   ..         ..            .


,    ,      ,    ,  .
 41   .     ,  .         -  /     ,   ,        .
,            "" -   . 
   ,  ,    ,   .    ,      ,     :         ,     -      -    / ?
.

----------


## .

> :60    45-.


 ,   60     ?  :Smilie:     ,      .   .41-71.     60    ?   - ?    60   ,      ,    ,   ,  60  ? 




> ,    ,   -  ,  ,  ,


   ?  ,   ,  ,     ,  ?    ,        .    ,    ,      ,          ?    ,     .   .  , ,  ,     100 .       41-71.   ,        -   60 ,     ?

    ,   ,       ,    60 ,      ,        .    ,    -   .




> ,    ,   .


    ,                 ,    ?  :Frown:       ,     .      .

----------

> :60    45-.


        ?           ?     .      .

----------

> -    / ?


    .            60 ..        41-71.   41-60.60-71.        .      .

----------


## .

.      ,      .      



> :60    45-


  ? ?    62-60.             45   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> .            60


  ,     ,    ,    ;
 ,        - 
 ,

----------

> .      ,      .      
>   ? ?    62-60.             45


,

----------

> ,


   ? 45 -  
60 -  ..

----------

,             ,          


     45 " ",             :
 45  60, 76 -      ;
 19  60, 76 -  ;
 68/  19 -    ;
 62  90/1 -      ;
 90/2  45 -     ;
 90/3  68/ -  .
       .
             .

----------


## Andyko

-  ,       -

----------

,   -              ..       ..

----------

